# CAO Event - Dayton, Ohio - 10/19



## lunchmeat (Aug 23, 2006)

Is anyone going to the CAO Smoker at The Wharf in Beavercreek this Thursday? Here's the email they sent out about it.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Thursday, October 19, 2006 - 4:00PM to 8:00PM 
This Smoker is shaping up to be the most exciting one ever in the history of The Wharf. Rearrange your schedule if need be as you won’t want to miss this exciting event.

There will be the usual bargains in CAO products you have appreciated in the past; that goes without saying. But, of greater importance, that is also the 27th Anniversary of my sobriety. On that date in 1979 I started my long quest to become and remain sober; it was my rebirth to freedom. Come on over to help me celebrate. I am adding four special cigars, one each to be given as a door prize, every hour; but, you must be present to win.

Miguel from CAO will be here, smiling as ever, featuring all the CAO products.

* 20% off all Meerschaum pipes.
* Free CAO pipe tobaccos for sampling; take an ounce home to enjoy.
* Buy any three CAO cigars, receive one free.
* Buy a full box of CAO cigars; receive the free goods and get a 15% discount on the full box.
* The first 15 customers who purchase 20 or more full-size CAO cigars, mix or match, for a combined cost of $100 or more, will receive a CAO gift sampler free as well as the award winning DVD, “Seed to Soul” a combined retail value of $46.70. 

This will be the last CAO cigar event this year and will be a good time to thing about gifts for friends. With all the discounts being offered, you will really save a bundle. If you are hesitant because you don’t have a humidor to store cigars for a few months, The Wharf will store them free of charge. We also have a lay-a-way plan if you can’t resist buying for the future.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be there.

Perhaps a CAO sampler Britalia is in order  

See ya there Meat.

D


----------



## lunchmeat (Aug 23, 2006)

I think I'm going to pick up a few cigars tonight too. 

I'm meeting a friend down there about 5:30. Maybe I'll see ya there. I'll look for the bagpipes!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Guess I found out about this one a little bit too late. Hope you guys had fun!


----------

